# Concealer primer ?? pls help!



## DirtyPlum (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies!

Please help me... I seem to have found a solution to all my MU probs... but still struggle with my concealer... in that it doesnt stay on/stay fresh!

I use Studio Finish concealer (NW35, I'm NC40 on face)which is perfect for my (south asain) skin and blend it in nicely with the amazing 217 brush... I apply LMercier Secret Brightening powder on top to set it... 

...but as the day goes on... I find that it begins to fade and the darkness of my undereyes show up more.  This is more of a prob for when I want to wear dark colours on my eyes... I get the panda effect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I dont like the idea of reapplying beacuse of the 'thicker' texture of the concealer.  Also when I'm on the counter, its important to me that ALL my makeup looks immaculate!!  

I tried the MAC Fast Response eye cream, but didnt find that very helpful... I guess I'm also weary of applying any eye cream underneath cos I think that will just make the concealer slide off.

Does anyone use a primer for concealer?  Know any good ones?  Are 'face' primers ok for under the eye?  I know MAC do the EYE P&P which they say can be used under concealer... has anyone tried this?  






P.S. Apologies if this a repeat thread, I did search for ages before posting!


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 28, 2008)

You could try Make Up For Ever's Lift Concealer as a base and then put a concealer with more coverage on top. Make Up For Ever's Full Coverage Concealer is super pigmented and dries fast and doesn't budge, it can be a bit drying, but if you have a well moisturized base, you could do fine.

The only "primer" I have used is the lift concealer, drop by your neighboring Sephora, I'm sure you'll find a match. It's not UBER coverage, but preps the under eye skin and you don't have to pack on so much concealer on top.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds great, but that brand isnt available in the UK...

We used to have Sephora here, but they all closed down a few years ago... bummer!


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shamyla* 

 
_Sounds great, but that brand isnt available in the UK...

We used to have Sephora here, but they all closed down a few years ago... bummer!_

 
According to their website, there's a Make Up For Ever store in London:

*6 Goldhawk mews, London W12 8PA*

*020 8740 6788

*Hope this helps.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm going to try the MAC Eey P+P tomorrow, will let you guys know how it goes... does anyone else have this prob btw??


----------



## user79 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'd try the Bobbi Brown Corrector.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 4, 2008)

Tried the MAC Eye P&P - didnt like the result.  Was too heavy and emphasised the undereye a bit too much...

The quest continues, thanks Misschevious, I will try BB


----------



## starryskies (Jun 18, 2008)

dirtyplum, i have the same problem as you when it comes to concealors.  i'm south asian same complexion, have dark circles which either nothing seems to cover up.. or if it does it slides off.  plz let me know if u find something good...


----------



## lvgz (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_dirtyplum, i have the same problem as you when it comes to concealors.  i'm south asian same complexion, have dark circles which either nothing seems to cover up.. or if it does it slides off.  plz let me know if u find something good..._

 
especially for south asian girls, i find that using an orange corrector (or lipstick, sheerly) REALLY helps the undereye areas look better.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey...

Just to update you on this... well I ditched the Studio finish concealer and now use select, it isnt as drying and I also carry touch eclat to top up if and when..

I also posted about Benefits erase paste which is impressive, although Ive stopped using that for the summer period when I tan...


----------



## starryskies (Jan 25, 2009)

dirtyplum, i private messaged u.. hope u got it!


----------



## nunu (Jan 25, 2009)

.......


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 25, 2009)

For a while I got too lazy to use real undereye concealer so I would use a little UDPP left over from when I used it on my upper eyelids right under my eyes. Then I would use MSFN on top of that (it's too light for my skin but good for under the eyes), and it really stayed. On more special occasions where I needed concealer to be long-wearing, I used a tiiiiny bit of UDPP as well. It worked well but was a bit hard to blend, but it was worth the effort.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm South Asian, dark brown hair and eyes and NC43 with really really dark under eye circles, nothing I've tried so far helps but I'm gonna try the BB, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 25, 2009)

I too tried UDPP under concealer but it was really drying.

I am sticking to studio finish as it lasts longer than most others I have tried and carry select moisture cover concealer with me to top up and keep area moisturised.

I tried the BB ones in-store and didnt think much of the texture...


----------



## jiji1981 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello all..I know my reply is hellla late but a good primer for the skin and the under eye area is Nanoblur..its a skin corrector conceals pores and lines. The major issue with concealer not staying or creasing is because of all the little lines (hate em!!) that we have under there. So this stuff helps. Im a MMU wearer so my concealers a powder which is worse than cream or liquid. I have a blog about concealing  check it out: jiji1980.blogspot.com

  	Gud Luk!


----------

